# Horns & Mids in same driver?



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

has anyone tried building a hlcd with the mid included in the horn?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I dont think that is physically possible. I am certainly not the expert, but a horn is designed to respond to a specific freq range.


also, not sure why you would want to do this either. The horns from ID already play down to 800hz if you use the ultra CD or many other high end CDs


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like Patrick Bateman's unity horn.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/60146-creating-perfect-soundstage-2.html


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe I misunderstood, but he wanted to put a midrange in with the cd, in the same horn.

Don't think that would work

Horn loaded mids are common

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

finbar said:


> Sounds like Patrick Bateman's unity horn.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/60146-creating-perfect-soundstage-2.html


My first thought was PB's unity horns as well.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yes.

I have built unity style horns using ID bodies back in 04 and I built some unity style horns using small conical horns this year.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Sure can work. That's how Unity/Synergy horns work.



minbari said:


> Maybe I misunderstood, but he wanted to put a midrange in with the cd, in the same horn.
> 
> Don't think that would work
> 
> ...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> Sure can work. That's how Unity/Synergy horns work.


So they have 2 drivers in each horn?

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

most times more than two:


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, don't even want to see the math to figure that out

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## mcqueena (Sep 9, 2010)

The synergy horn is a product of Tom Danley of Danley Sound Labs. The above picture is one of his products.


----------



## mcqueena (Sep 9, 2010)

The Unity horn was also designed by Tom Danley and licensed to Yorkville.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Danley has one Synergy horn called the J1 that has 60 something drivers on it. Phase is flatter than a single driver system.




minbari said:


> So they have 2 drivers in each horn?
> 
> Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Unity horns have been figured out and in the public domain. Patrick has some posts on them here and his site. There are a ton of info on them on DIYAudio as well. Once you understand how they work, you will wonder why someone hasn't done it before...they look more complicated than they actually are. The cone drivers are in a bandpass using the airspace in front of the cone as the "enclosure" and the "ports" into the horn are the holes in the horn.

The trick with them in finding cone drivers with the right parameters to work well in the bandpass.

Get it right and it is MAGIC. If I had the time and resources, I would be exploring them more for my car...I built a trio of them to use with the MS-8 system I had. Maybe I will come back to them and put the midbasses on the rear deck when I get more able to do so.



minbari said:


> Wow, don't even want to see the math to figure that out
> 
> Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

minbari said:


> I dont think that is physically possible. I am certainly not the expert, but a horn is designed to respond to a specific freq range.
> 
> 
> also, not sure why you would want to do this either. The horns from ID already play down to 800hz if you use the ultra CD or many other high end CDs


That's true.

It took me a few years to figure out that one key part to getting a Unity or Synergy horn to work well is to set it up so that *each segment of entire device is it's own horn.

So, to the naked eye, it looks like one horn.

But it's really a horn on a horn on a horn.

Each segment of the horn is (ideally) independent of the other segments.

If any of you have messed around with fractals, you'll see some similarity here, where the device behaves the same when you zoom into it as when you zoom out. Basically that you could build a Unity horn that was a horn on a horn on a horn on a horn on a horn if you wanted to. The only real limit is space.*


----------

